# Guilty Food Pleasure



## SAS Admin (May 28, 2012)

What is your guilty food pleasure you like to indulge in?

~ Glen Community Support


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

What's guilty about it?


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

Cashews.

One second I open the can, the next, it's empty. :stu


----------



## SilentStrike (Jul 14, 2014)

Popcorn, if i go to the movies, i need to buy popcorn, if i watch tv or a movie at home, i always feel the need and the urge to eat popcorn, seriously, if it is with salt or butter, i have a hard time stopping eating popcorn.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Everything pretty much. Every junk food you can think of you. I probably eat gummy bears the most though.


----------



## DiscardYourFear (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

Cookies (any kind any place) 
Chocolate anything.


----------



## LetMeThinkAboutThat (Aug 24, 2013)

I like fiddle-faddle (like cracker jacks only sweeter) with extra (a lot extra) peanuts. I call it speed balling - alternating the sweet and salty tastes enhances both of them. I don't eat it anymore. bad things happen when I do.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Ice Cream


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Anytime I eat anything I feel like a huge failure.
Wait till you're starving - cram face till you feel like you wanna throw up - hate self till you're starving again - repeat ad infinitum


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

At the moment, Halloween candy


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

Ice cream, I could live on it


----------



## Keaton (Nov 23, 2014)

Big macs, double cheeseburgers.. anything remotely mc donalds related ^^


----------



## Zules16 (Apr 23, 2015)

Definitely skittles...can't get enough of them


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't really believe pleasure and guilt should go together 
Sushi is my horrible day comfort food, but it's sooo expensive.

Other than that chocolate. Dark rich chocolate with other yummy things in it.
This is my favourite: Dark chocolate with lemon crystals and ginger. Mmmmh (and it's rain-forest friendly, so that's a huge bonus )









During the winter I also eat gingerbread and drink cacao and gløgg (Norwegian mulled wine)


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> I don't really believe pleasure and guilt should go together


 I can help you with that. :grin2:>0


----------



## Wanderlust89 (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## hypestyle (Nov 12, 2003)

kettle-style cooked potato chips.


----------



## peace_love (Oct 24, 2008)

This


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

Fast food


----------



## Hopendreamer111 (Nov 1, 2015)

Pretty much any kind of chocolate. Probably the least healthy thing I eat but I just love it too much to stop.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Any fast food (especially McDonald's) and chocolate.


----------



## Autumn26 (Aug 1, 2013)

Nutella. On everything.


----------



## Xenia1983 (Nov 17, 2015)

+1 to Nutella and Reeses 

I also love tuna salad though ;-)


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Tommys chili burger and fries, probably 5000 calories combined :boogie


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

doughnuts. i could eat them for every meal and be happy. specifically boston cream pie doughnuts.


----------



## Constellations (Sep 23, 2013)

Anything sweet. ANYTHING.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

flyingMint said:


> Cookies (any kind any place)
> 
> Chocolate anything.


Same.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chelsalina (Oct 15, 2014)

Hot pockets


----------



## Boby89 (Nov 28, 2015)

I have no guilty food pleasure, I don't feel guilty for eating any kind of food. :grin2:


----------

